# Fleece Cubes For Rabbits



## Csszal (Aug 26, 2012)

I was planning on making my brother's girlfriend's rats hammocks and cubes for Christmas and my brother suggested that I make one for each of her rabbits. I have no idea how big to make the cubes or the opening. Can anyone help me? She has dwarf bunnies so they aren't to big but I don't know their actual size. Any help would be appreciated


----------

